
Show HN: Taming the State in React – A Journey to Learn Redux and MobX in React - rwieruch
https://www.robinwieruch.de/learn-react-redux-mobx-state-management/
======
rwieruch
I pretty excited to launch today my course about Redux and MobX in React.js.

What started as an idea to write an ebook about Redux and MobX in React.js,
turned out to evolve into a full blown course with a 250-page ebook, 8 source
code applications and boilerplate projects to get you started, as well as 3
screencast series with me building applications from scratch and explaining
these step by step for you.

I am still a bit shaky to release it today, but I would love to hear your
thoughts about it.

